# Vorsicht vor der Pflanze Bärenklau



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (6. Juni 2007)

Hallo,
nach dem letzten Wochenende an der Donau beim Daiwa Cormoran Cup habe
ich mir dank dieser wunderschönen Pflanze erhebliche Verbrennungen an
beiden Händen zugezogen, die zum Teil ärztlich behandelt werden mußten,
Wer dieses dumme Gewächs nicht kennt, dem würd ich raten, das ganze sich im Google mal anzusehen...


Finger weg von dieser Pflanze !!!!!


----------



## snorreausflake (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorsicht vor der Pflanze Bärenklau*

Hallo Brassenkiller01
Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht hat mein Kumpel in jungen Jahren auch mal bekanntschaft mit so ner Pflanze gemacht, sah ganz schön übel aus!!!
Kann es sein das diese Pflanze auch zu langanhaltendem Hautauschlag führt????


----------



## Leif (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorsicht vor der Pflanze Bärenklau*

Hallo,

noch schlimmer ist es wenn Kinder sich die dicke stengel als Fernrohr nehmen. Oder als Blasrohr. Saugefährlich.
Sie wächst auch viel an Autobahnen.

Gruß leif


----------



## Leif (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorsicht vor der Pflanze Bärenklau*



snorreausflake schrieb:


> Hallo Brassenkiller01
> Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht hat mein Kumpel in jungen Jahren auch mal bekanntschaft mit so ner Pflanze gemacht, sah ganz schön übel aus!!!
> Kann es sein das diese Pflanze auch zu langanhaltendem Hautauschlag führt????



Ja, tut sie!
Gruß leif


----------



## snorreausflake (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorsicht vor der Pflanze Bärenklau*

Ha ich war mir nicht mehr ganz sicher. Der oben genannte Kumpel hatte das Pech das er davon einen Hautausschlag bekam den er ne ganze weile ( glaub über ein Jahr) mit sich rumschleppte


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorsicht vor der Pflanze Bärenklau*

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wiesen-Bärenklau


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorsicht vor der Pflanze Bärenklau*

Na ihr macht mir Mut 

ich hab an der rechten Hand eine 7 x 2 cm dicke pralle Blase gehabt. Die linke Hand wird von einer unzahl von kleinen Blasen geschmückt. 

Will gar net wissen, was nen kleinen Kind passiert, das da in Badehosen, oder so in eine solche Pflanze fällt....|uhoh:


----------



## Leif (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorsicht vor der Pflanze Bärenklau*

Also mal mit Humor gesagt, die potenz wird bestimmt nicht gesteigert.
Kannst dich aber gerne vom gegenteil überzeugen.


Man nehme drei blätter wickelt sie......


----------



## Zico (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorsicht vor der Pflanze Bärenklau*

Moin,Moin 

Saugefährlich das Teil ..... wächst auch am Rhein bei uns ,
aber auch an Bahnstrecken , Waldrändern etc.
Kinder unbedingt über die Gefahren , welche von der Pflanze
ausgehen können , aufklären !
Nicht jeder reagiert zwar wie Ihr es beschrieben habt , aber
für einige kann das böse enden.

Es gibt einige sehr gute Info´s im Netz , auch bebildert ..
sieht z.t. ganze übel aus , Stichwort " Verbrennung " ....

Gruß Zico


----------



## snorreausflake (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorsicht vor der Pflanze Bärenklau*



brassenkiller01 schrieb:


> Na ihr macht mir Mut
> 
> ich hab an der rechten Hand eine 7 x 2 cm dicke pralle Blase gehabt. Die linke Hand wird von einer unzahl von kleinen Blasen geschmückt.
> 
> Will gar net wissen, was nen kleinen Kind passiert, das da in Badehosen, oder so in eine solche Pflanze fällt....|uhoh:


Also wie gesagt der hatte das Pech das er Auschlag davon bekam und des sah halt schon böse aus


----------



## Leif (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorsicht vor der Pflanze Bärenklau*

Den hier habe ich entdeckt. da sind man schon einen ordentlichen hautdefekt.

http://www.lawa.lu.ch/frei/index/landwirtschaft/pflanzenschutz-2/problempflanzen/riesenbaerklau.htm


----------



## Peterpaul (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorsicht vor der Pflanze Bärenklau*

Schön wäre ja n Bild im ersten post gewesen- hols mal hier nach


----------



## Baddy89 (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorsicht vor der Pflanze Bärenklau*

Uff, die haben wir hier in der Gegend massig.....die sind soo gefährlich?

Ist ja wahnsinn.


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorsicht vor der Pflanze Bärenklau*

Tut mir leid, aber irgendwie hab ichs net auf die Reihe bekommen. Hatte genau das gleiche Bild gegoogelt , aber es war irgendwie zu groß...#d


----------



## Peterpaul (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorsicht vor der Pflanze Bärenklau*



brassenkiller01 schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, aber irgendwie hab ichs net auf die Reihe bekommen. Hatte genau das gleiche Bild gegoogelt , aber es war irgendwie zu groß...#d


 
Kein problem #h - wichtig ist der Thread da das Thema echt "brenzelig" ist. Zum Glück wurde ich schon als Kind vor der Pflanze gewarnt. Hier aufm land wachsen die auch massig :v


----------



## NorbertF (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorsicht vor der Pflanze Bärenklau*



Leif schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> noch schlimmer ist es wenn Kinder sich die dicke stengel als Fernrohr nehmen. Oder als Blasrohr. Saugefährlich.
> Sie wächst auch viel an Autobahnen.
> ...



Habe ich gemacht als Kind, wuchsen am Bahndamm die Dinger.
Ist aber nix passiert!?


----------



## Leif (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorsicht vor der Pflanze Bärenklau*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Habe ich gemacht als Kind, wuchsen am Bahndamm die Dinger.
> Ist aber nix passiert!?



Hallo,

ich habe in meiner Ausbildung mal Pics davon gesehen. Sah mies aus.


----------



## gismowolf (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorsicht vor der Pflanze Bärenklau*

Hallo !
Ich selbst habe im Vorjahr eine schmerzende Brandblase an der Stirn von diesem Gewächs abbekommen!
Lt.österreichischen Medienberichten handelt es sich um eine Pflanze,die ursprünglich in Afganistan beheimatet war und sich in den letzten Jahren rasant in ganz Europa verbreitet.Die Wuchsform ist gegenüber der bei uns heimischen Pflanze staudenförmig groß und wurde in den Zeitungen und im Rundfunk 
" Riesenbärenklau " genannt!!Anbei einige meiner Fotos!Man kann gut erkennen,daß die Pflanze extrem hoch wächst.Unser heimischer 
" Wiesenbärenklau " erreicht Grashöhe(ca.60-70cm) und ihr 
Verwandter wächst bis zu 2 Meter hoch!!Auf Bild 3 sieht man die wahre Größe der Pflanze mit den weißen Blütendolden neben den Büschen.


----------



## fritte (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorsicht vor der Pflanze Bärenklau*

An der Ruhr leider auch, erstmal gute besserung.
Die Pflanze ist doch auch als Hercules-Strauch bekannt.
Mit der ist wirklich nicht zu spaßen, als ich mal im Galabau gearbeitet habe, mußten wir ne Bahntrasse davon befreien, ein Kollege viel dort genau rein und wurde sofort ins Krankenhaus gefahren. Der sah ganz schön sch.... aus.
ein paar Narben hat er davon behalten, da es schwerste verbrennung mit sich bring.
Also schön die finger von denen lassen sobald sie die ersten Haare auf den Blättern und am Stamm bekommen. 
Vorher sind sie nicht so wild.


----------



## Dorschfutzi (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorsicht vor der Pflanze Bärenklau*

Wir waren mal mit unseren Cocker Spaniel auf so einer abgemähten Wiese wo der Bärenklau wuchs, was wir aber nicht
wussten. Abends wimmerten die Hunde auf einmal, daraufhin 
sahen wir nach und sie hatten den Bauch und Innenschenkel wie
verbrannt. Heilung zirka 2 Wochen mit Tierarzt. 

Gruß Dorschfutzi


----------



## rob (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorsicht vor der Pflanze Bärenklau*

aha danke für die info!!
also unsere kleineren heimischen machen nichts!?
von denen bin ich eigentlich permanent umgeben und noch nie hatte ich probleme.
werde also auf die grossen acht geben!
super beitrag!danke schön!
lg rob


----------



## fireline (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorsicht vor der Pflanze Bärenklau*

ich glaub mal gelesen zuhaben,das des gift nur in verbindung mit sonnenschein zu verbrennungen führt,also nachts dürfte das gift nicht zur wirkung kommen

mfg


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorsicht vor der Pflanze Bärenklau*

@gismowolf
Gute Aufstellung, wollte ich auch anmerken.
Wiesen- und Riesen-. unterscheidet sich zwar nur in einem Buchstabe, aber die Gefährlichkeit ist nochmal extrem verscheiden.

Was noch wichtig ist: Sonnenlicht führt erst zu dem Dermatits-Effekt. Also wenn es passiert: sofort Lichtdicht einpacken, kann einem Kind ganz gut die Flosse retten. Roden tut man die an dunklen Tagen OHNE intensive Sonnenbestrahlung, und Nachts kann nichts passieren (wichtig für Nachtangler).

Und Behandlung und Auseinandersetzung mit diesen Dingern, mit den kleinen hab ich übrigens in meiner Kindheit jedenfalls zu tausenden gespielt und auch mit gebastelt: 
Machete oder Sense. :g :vik:


----------



## Dummfisch (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorsicht vor der Pflanze Bärenklau*



Leif schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> noch schlimmer ist es wenn Kinder sich die dicke stengel als Fernrohr nehmen. Oder als Blasrohr. Saugefährlich.
> Sie wächst auch viel an Autobahnen.
> ...


 
Hallo,
habe ich auch gemacht. Mit trockenen Rohren ist das völlig ungefährlich. Dass sich ein Kind frische Rohre dafür nimmt, habe ich nie gesehen, dass ist gefährlich. Gefährlich ist meines Wissens auch nur, wenn man mit dem Saft der Pflanzen in Berührung kommt und gleichzeitig der Sonne ausgesetzt ist. Offene Wunden infizieren sich leicht.
Gruß
Dummfisch


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorsicht vor der Pflanze Bärenklau*

Inzwischen haben sich schon 2 weitere Leidensgenossen gemeldet...


----------



## schaumburg4 (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorsicht vor der Pflanze Bärenklau*

kenne da auch eine üble story ,...in Delmenhorst an einem Bach waren davon mal die ganzen ufer voll und die Pflanzen waren Mannshoch. Und eines Tages waren da mal I-welche Arbeiter die die wegmachen sollten,..die sind direkt reingestifelt und mussten schwerverletzt in Krankenhaus, war naber nicht dabei wo das passiert ist,..habe aber noch ein paar Pflanzen davon gesehen,..sehen so harmlos aus.....
Gruß Schaumburg


----------



## Askorond (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorsicht vor der Pflanze Bärenklau*



fireline schrieb:


> ich glaub mal gelesen zuhaben,das des gift nur in verbindung mit sonnenschein zu verbrennungen führt,also nachts dürfte das gift nicht zur wirkung kommen
> 
> mfg


 
Ja genau. Darum gehts! Wir haben hier oben Probleme mit der hohen Toxizität Der *Riesen-Bärenklau* (_Heracleum mantegazzianum_), auch *Herkulesstaude. *
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riesen-Bärenklau

Für die Ausbreitung in Mitteleuropa ist vor allem der russische Zar Alexander I. „verantwortlich“. Er schenkte dem Fürsten Metternich nach dem Wiener Kongress eine riesige Malachitvase voll Samen des Riesen-Bärenklau. Der Fürst wiederum pflanzte diese in den Treibhäusern seiner Sommerresidenz in Böhmen im Schloss Königswart, als Zierpflanze an. Später wurde diese dann unkontrolliert im Freien ausgesetzt.

Soviel dazu: DANKE Herr Metternich. Hättest beim Riesling bleiben sollen!^^

Wichtig ist noch: 
Auch der Pflanzensaft kann Probleme hervorrufen. Beim Arbeiten mit dem Rasentrimmer oder beim Abhacken der Pflanze kann dieser selbst durch die Kleidung hindurch Schwierigkeiten bereiten. Die Furanocumarine, die bei Hitze ausgasen, können eine 3 Wochen anhaltende Bronchitis verursachen.
Furanocumarine bilden sich auch auf den Blättern, so dass bei dafür empfindlichen Menschen Hautreizungen die Folge sein könnten. Es _kann_ helfen, sofort nach Kontakt schattige Orte aufzusuchen und die betroffenen Kontaktstellen mit Wasser und Seife zu reinigen. Es ist zu empfehlen, nach einem Kontakt mit der Pflanze einen Arzt aufzusuchen.
_* An heißen Tagen werden diese Substanzen von der Pflanze an die Umgebung abgegeben. Dann kann es schon bei einem längeren Aufenthalt neben der Pflanze in der Sonne zu Verbrennungen kommen. Auch Atemnoterscheinungen treten auf._

_MfG_
_Askorond_


----------



## rotauge88 (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorsicht vor der Pflanze Bärenklau*

Habe auch ein Gewässer in der Nähe, wo das "Zeug" wächst. Da wo Kinder zugang zu so einer Pflanze haben, sollte man diese entfernen. (oder sind die geschützt?).

Wie gut, dass ich öfters mit einem Gärtner-Lehrling losziehe.:g


----------



## Honeyball (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorsicht vor der Pflanze Bärenklau*

Der Link von Torsk_NI verweist auf den in Mitteleuropa schon lange heimischen *W*iesen-Bärenklau.

Hier geht es aber un den weitaus gefährlicheren *R*iesen-Bärenklau.
Dazu der Wiki-Link:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riesen-B%C3%A4renklau

@NorbertF
Als Du Kind warst, gab's die Dinger hier noch gar nicht...:q


Ach, steht ja schon da oben...
Sorry


----------



## NorbertF (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorsicht vor der Pflanze Bärenklau*

Ja habs grad bemerkt.
War bei mir natürlich der normale Wiesenbärenklau(e).
Das Riesenzeugs scheint ja mordsgefährlich zu sein. Gut zu wissen werde drauf achten. Danke!


----------



## Dummfisch (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorsicht vor der Pflanze Bärenklau*

Hallo noch einmal,
wenn ich so ein Ding sehe, was noch keine Samen angesetzt hat oder was gerade austreibt, trete ich es gewöhnlich kaputt, damit es sich nicht weiter verbreitet und einheimische Arten verdrängt. Wenn wir das alle machen (natürlcih mit der gebotenen Vorsicht), können wir vielleicht  etwas bewirken:
Brecht/schlagt die Blüten ab - keine Blüten, keine Samen
Gruß
Dummfisch (der,der die Pflanzen - mit Ausnahmen- liebt)


----------



## Flo66 (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorsicht vor der Pflanze Bärenklau*

Das Zeug ist tot und trocken völlig ungefährlich.Nur der Saft der Pflanze ist gefährlich unzwar wenn die Sonne raufscheint.Wenn sie ganz trocken und pappig sind und richtig braun=ungefährlich.Wenn man so mal was abkriegt nich so schlimm aber wenn die Sonne nur kurz raufscheint ab zum Arzt!


----------



## Flo66 (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorsicht vor der Pflanze Bärenklau*



> Hallo noch einmal,
> wenn ich so ein Ding sehe, was noch keine Samen angesetzt hat oder was gerade austreibt, trete ich es gewöhnlich kaputt, damit es sich nicht weiter verbreitet und einheimische Arten verdrängt. Wenn wir das alle machen (natürlcih mit der gebotenen Vorsicht), können wir vielleicht etwas bewirken:
> Brecht/schlagt die Blüten ab - keine Blüten, keine Samen
> Gruß
> Dummfisch (der,der die Pflanzen - mit Ausnahmen- liebt)


Wir versuchen es schon seit Jahren weg zu kriegen vom Hof.Wir hauen es immer gleich kaputt und setzten sogar extra entwickeltes Gift ein aber das zeug treibt jedes Frühjahr wieder aus es ist zä wie ein Aal!


----------



## Askorond (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorsicht vor der Pflanze Bärenklau*

Abdecken. Nach 2 Jahren sind die Wurzeln tot.


----------



## andre23 (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorsicht vor der Pflanze Bärenklau*

ich habe sehr oft kontakt mit dieser pflanze gehabt....ohne probleme...es liegt an der empfindlichkeit des einzelnen....es reagiert auch nicht jeder gleich auf wespen/bienenstiche...das ist eine art der allergie....

hilsen andré


----------



## versuchsangler (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorsicht vor der Pflanze Bärenklau*

hab auch schon ein paar mal Bekanntschaft mit den Teilen machen dürfen.Die Striemen die diese Pflanze verursacht sind nicht zu verachten,heilt genauso schlecht wir ne Brandwunde.Wenn ich so einen Riesenbärenklau sehe wird er konseqent kleingemacht.(Obwohls leider nicht viel hilft)


----------



## Käptn Nemo (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Vorsicht vor der Pflanze Bärenklau*

nen bekannter von mit schneidet die ab und befüllt die mit urin |bigeyesoda wasser dann gehn se ein weil se verfaulen :vis die betse art die reile zu killn die er kennt


----------



## MrTom (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Vorsicht vor der Pflanze Bärenklau*



> nen bekannter von mit schneidet die ab und befüllt die mit urin


Das würde bestimmt putzig aussehen, wenns kein Bekannter sondern eine Bekannte wär#6
mfg Thomas


----------



## anglermeister17 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Vorsicht vor der Pflanze Bärenklau*

MrTOM und seine Fantasien...|rolleyes wenn hier die BFF vorbei schauen würden...


----------



## Jetblack (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Vorsicht vor der Pflanze Bärenklau*

@ versuchsangler ... die Ausdauer scheints zu bringen (wie so oft). 

Vor vier Jahren wuchs der Mist hier in einem kleinen Seitental wie Gras  , in den Kindergärten hiengen und hängen z.B. die entsprechenden Warnungen noch immer aus), aber am wichtigsten war wohl: 
Die Gemeinde rief und ruft regelmässig ordentlich eingewiesene Freiwillige zur Exekution zusammen, bevor die Fruchtstände reif sind. Dieses Jahr hab ich nur eine Pflanze in Blüte gesehen und 3 Tage später war die weg. Wichtig ist halt, dass die Helfer sich der Gefährdung bewusst sind und ordentliche geschützt mit dem Kraut umgehen.

Das ist ein Kampf gegen die sprichwörtlichen Windmühlen, aber es hilft anscheinend zumindest zeitweilig.


----------



## Pitbull91 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Vorsicht vor der Pflanze Bärenklau*

Man muss verdammt aufpassen!!! Das zeug ist nicht zu Unterschätzen!!!!!!Es ist immer noch das beste, wenn man einen großen bogen um diese Pflanzen macht!!!!!Ich hab schon einige Bilder von Opfern dieser Pflanze gesehen und was man dort gesehen hat war nicht sehr appetitlich!!


----------



## duck_68 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Vorsicht vor der Pflanze Bärenklau*

Ich habe Unmengen dieser Planze kürzlich in der Gegend um Tromsö gesehen - die ganzen Straßenränder waren voll davon - und alle Pflanzen standen voll in der Blüte|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## fritte (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Vorsicht vor der Pflanze Bärenklau*

Also bei uns an der Ruhr in Hattingen, gibt es ganze Felder von damit. Teilweise stehen die direkt neben dem Radweg oder ragen so auf den selbigen.
Habe auch schon nen Kollegen zum Arzt bringen müssen, war mal im Galabau, dort mussten wir Bahntrassen bereinigen. Der ist weil er das Signal vom Sipo nicht gehört hatte, kopf über in so ein Feld gestürtzt, besser so als von der Bahn erwischt zu werden. Kann euch aber sagen, das die dinger Verbrennungen 2 Grades anrichten können. 
Der hat erstmal ne schöne Cortison behandlung bekommen.
Was wirklich hilfreiches dagegen gibt es leider nicht, außer wirklich sobald sie anfangen zu sprießen direkt zu kappen, aber da es meist nicht 1-2 sind sondern gleich ganze Felder, ist dieses verdammt schwer.
Ich glaube Schafe sollen ganz gut gegen dieses Kraut wirken, denn die Fressen die Blätter und Blüten und lassen nur die Stängel stehen.
Ansonsten wüßte ich nix wirksames.


----------

